# New Series Fifth Gear: Bruno Senna GTR VS 997 Turbo



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

The new series of Fifth Gear starts in 3 weeks time (week after tg finishes funnily enough)

As many know Northone like to do vs tests on track and this series will be no exception.

5th gear couldn't get a GTR from Nissan GB, so tues/Weds this week white R went all the way up to Anglesey track for a VS Porsche 997 Turbo. Having seen some best motoring Japan vids and what car mag & evo did, I told them to get a Carrera GT down there but they couldn't make it happen :bawling: 

Aug 25th. watch it. as you can imagine i can't say who won (duh), times or post certain pics. But will say their new driver / presenter is Bruno Senna, Nephew of the late and great Ayrton, and soon to be next hot propperty in F1 (next year). I believe this is the first time its been mentioned anywhere, as its not on google etc..

Bruno drove the GTR HARD all day long (new endless brakes on route), 100mph powerslides in pretty heavy rain, the guy can seriously drive and loved the car  

Hopfully will make enjoyable viewing (despite the heavy rain), more so than when Jason drove, who we all know is a Porsche owner & lover.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Look forward to that, and right on my 32nd birthday


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

hmmm looking forward to that a lot! sounds like some more good stuff to come!

Jacey boy; what colour is that car in your pic.....i'm guessing its the ultimate silver with a bit of an effect right?


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

I have no idea, I have ordered a Black Black Edition :thumbsup:


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> I have no idea, I have ordered a Black Black Edition :thumbsup:


good bad man!  :thumbsup:

silver black edition! - just thought your pic looked stunning :shy:


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanx for the info Benji, look forward to viewing that!!!


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Chamber said:


> good bad man!  :thumbsup:
> 
> silver black edition! - just thought your pic looked stunning :shy:



:bowdown1: :wavey:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Thanx for the info Ben :wavey:


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

Looking forward to this Ben!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Have I missed this? When does the new series start back?


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

_shaun_ said:


> Have I missed this? When does the new series start back?


 25th August - would help if I read the 1st post!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

yep, Shaun !! you were too busy looking at the beuatiful GTR against the BUTT UGLY fat Porker LOL


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

New series of Fifth gear starts next monday. last series of gaget show is tonite.


BTW 5th gear are really raising their game. They have moved base from acecafe to Millbrooke... so expect some regular top gear esq lap times round proving ground :flame: 

Does anyone have a nice R35 they'd be willing to put on 5th gear in sept, just a static intro. white R will likely be going Athens tuning show so not available. cheers pm me


----------



## R.Sundaramurthy (Aug 1, 2008)

Looking forward to it Ben ... Your car seems to have been in every magazine .... congrats!!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Steve said:


> yep, Shaun !! you were too busy looking at the beuatiful GTR against the BUTT UGLY fat Porker LOL


LOL, true!


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

will be good to watch that, looking forward to it, saw him drive at silver-stone f1 this year, he was in the GP2 class, was impressive to watch.


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Excellent, cant wait.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

http://www.finalgear.com/ says 7 days, 1 hour, 21 minutes, and 03 seconds until the next season of Fifth Gear starts on August 11th.


----------



## Nismo-ace (Oct 11, 2006)

Hiya ben just seen a video of your car against a porsche 911 turbo and it was said the porsche really struggled to get that time and the guy in his first lap beat the 911 turbo without trying and was well smooth!
My little bro said you only look 20 years old how can you afford a car like that!

Anyway heres the link to the vid

YouTube - Nissan GT-R vs Porsche 911 Turbo


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

post some pics!!! lmao


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Amazing.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> New series of Fifth gear starts next monday. last series of gaget show is tonite.
> 
> 
> BTW 5th gear are really raising their game. They have moved base from acecafe to Millbrooke... so expect some regular top gear esq lap times round proving ground :flame:
> ...




Date for transmission has been moved to 8th Sept

Still need someones help to put there R35 on display for some static filming at Millbrook. let me know cheers. paid expenses etc..


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## Eric GTR (Aug 8, 2008)

watched 5th gear last night and wow im amazed i stayed awake, do they go out of there way to make it as dull as possible. i know they have to try to be different from top gear buy ZZZZzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZzz and they still are using tiff the failed F1 driver with the on screen personality of a wet flannel.

what planet are they on if they think anyone who is looking at buying a premium car like a golf would be interested in a crap box koreen car.

still on the plus side i found a you tube video of a nissan gtr (old one) being reviewed i recommend the end bit 

YouTube - Bikini Driving School - Tuner Time


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

review, road test, prices - Fifth Gear

In next week's show:

· Vicki in Focus ST v Vauxhall Astra Nurburgring.

· Bruno Senna in Nissan GTR v Porsche 911 Turbo.

· Tiff and Jason in Lexus ISF v M3 saloon.

· Tim reports on the cost of servicing your vehicle.

· Tom raves about a dayglo orange Dodge Challenger.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Nismo-ace said:


> Hiya ben just seen a video of your car against a porsche 911 turbo and it was said the porsche really struggled to get that time and the guy in his first lap beat the 911 turbo without trying and was well smooth!
> My little bro said you only look 20 years old how can you afford a car like that!
> 
> Anyway heres the link to the vid
> ...


LOL

Nice to see Ben still cant drive a wet stick up a dogs ahse !!

   

J.


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

quite a poor article I thought, I was more tempted to buy a challenger:lamer:


----------



## Eric GTR (Aug 8, 2008)

just watched and tbh was pretty avg TV, the TG one made me want to run down the dealership and hand over sacks of cash, after this I was just thinking its another car ....

Bruno was pretty good and it was very wet

The scooby event was very good and very fitting only ruined by the ever annoying VBH, flirting like an 18 yo even thou she's well past her sell by and a total munta as well, i get two sudden desires when she comes on screen; to simultaneously vomit and shoot her in the back of the head uke:

Tiff showing all his normal personality of a wet flannel :nervous:


----------



## Eric GTR (Aug 8, 2008)

duka said:


> quite a poor article I thought, I was more tempted to buy a challenger:lamer:


About the only car all night that actually had any passion involved, the hairy one and baked potato seam to be the only thing resembling decent presenters.

After seeing the challanger i had a strange desire to stick a confederate flag on the roof and go marry my sister (i know it was a charger ok ... :chairshot)


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah, its a shame that the show is so crap !!! Why the hell can't they just report on the cars and stop trying to be funny cos the fcuking aint !!!

As for the GTR v BUTT UGLY PORKER, thort the Senna boy did good BUT NOT ENOUGH PRAISE FOR THE ALMIGHTY !!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## Mendoza (Mar 28, 2007)

Eric GTR said:


> The scooby event was very good and very fitting only ruined by the ever annoying VBH, flirting like an 18 yo even thou she's well past her sell by and a total munta as well, i get two sudden desires when she comes on screen; to simultaneously vomit and shoot her in the back of the head uke:


Thank God! Thought I was the only one who thought she's a way-way-way overrated horse.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

it wasn't great to be honest was it  thought the one in Feb was better. Shame after a 8am-8pm day at Anglesea, such bad weather... a dry day at Millbrook circuit would have been better


----------



## g_torphins (Jul 20, 2005)

Bit of a disappointment.

Bruno's driving was brilliant in the wet though.
Still worth the effort Ben.Nice one:thumbsup:

Love fat nobb Tom saying the GT-R was 4WD like the porker


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

They have totaly ripped off the Top gear filming style .


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

stealth said:


> They have totaly ripped off the Top gear filming style .


Yes but they are total crap at it


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Jesus Christ! It wasn't that bad! I quite enjoyed it! 

I know the presenters aren't great, the new one just gets on ya t!ts, how he won a place on the show I'll never know! 

But to watch a Lexus ISF and BMW M3 being driven very hard by two great drivers at Castle Combe, the Dodge Challenger which I have to admit to thinking is great, no matter how it drives, and then to see the GTR beating the 997 Turbo around a wet Anglesey being driven by the nephew on one of the greatest drivers of all time! Not really a total waste of time!

Benji, was your GTR standard at the time of filming? It sounded louder and nicer than on other videos I've seen.


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

I thought it was OK as well.
With only 2 decent car programmes on TV, someone has to be second best.

Better than watching soaps by a mile.


----------



## emu002 (May 15, 2008)

better than watching Mike (wide boy) Brewer on ITV


----------



## nidge (Jun 3, 2008)

I suspect the Porsche would have also been equipped with ceramic breaks. Even more impressive the GTR:thumbsup:


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

turbobungle said:


> I know the presenters aren't great, the new one just gets on ya t!ts, how he won a place on the show I'll never know!


He was on some programme the other night - he got on the girlfriends t!ts so she sold his Lotus for 50 pence on ebay :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Bodi said:


> He was on some programme the other night - he got on the girlfriends t!ts so she sold his Lotus for 50 pence on ebay :thumbsup::thumbsup:


...and he then paid £7k to buy it back!!:clap::clap:


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

Ben could I ask what tyres your car was on for the fifth gear shoot? Was it your car that Jason Plato drove a few months back on fifth gear also? If so what tyres was it on then? I'm just looking at all these reviews trying to figure whether the tyres alter handling characteristics. Thanks, Andrew


----------



## NismoR35GTR (Apr 2, 2008)

I thought it was well worth the watch too, especially not much else is being broadcasted or printed. Again the GTR tops.


----------



## Mega (Jun 7, 2008)

Hmmm..............He looks just like his late Uncle with his crash hat on. .5 of sec?..............If the 911 Turbo has a DSG it would have matched it!

Notice he was less impressed with the fuel com..............Nissan will do well with this car, but rummors of a 7 speed DSG in R+D are welcome.
Mike


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

if 7 gears means a longer gearing in top gear then the car might break the 200mph barrier as its current top speed is simply where it reaches the rev limiter in 6th gear


----------



## Eric GTR (Aug 8, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> ...and he then paid £7k to buy it back!!:clap::clap:


unless the car was in her name or they are married he didnt need to since under UK law if you buy something that the seller does not own you do not own it (hense people who buy rung cars loose them)


----------



## LordeRyall (Mar 5, 2008)

I thought the GTR v 911 Turbo clip was more than acceptable. GT-R was faster for a start and Senna was more than happy to drive it and certainly appeared to enjoy driving it. 

I'm sure the weather conditions were not ideal but even so.......


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Weather conditions were fair and ok seeing as both cars were tested in the wet on the same day .


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I think people are being a little harsh about 5th Gear.

Tiff may not be that exciting, but he is a damn good driver and I would still shag VBH........

Cheers,


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

i think they're both excellent drivers and VBH still looks cute to me, definitely not passed her sell by date....well if she is then i probably am too...i'm sure i'm older than her, Andrew


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

im 17 and wouldnt say no :chuckle:


----------



## Eric GTR (Aug 8, 2008)

makaveli7 said:


> im 17 and wouldnt say no :chuckle:


most 17 yo's would shag anything with a pulse including there best mates mum

Id rather cut it off with a rusty knife than go anywhere near that vile minga VBH uke:


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

Eric GTR said:


> most 17 yo's would shag anything with a pulse including there best mates mum
> 
> Id rather cut it off with a rusty knife than go anywhere near that vile minga VBH uke:


ohh here we go with the 'Clarkson' attitude:blahblah: lol

:clap:


----------



## Eric GTR (Aug 8, 2008)

makaveli7 said:


> ohh here we go with the 'Clarkson' attitude:blahblah: lol
> 
> :clap:


nothing wrong with our jezza, he loved the GT-R so i went out and signed up for 5 years of horric debt :flame:


----------



## emve (May 28, 2008)

Ben´s GT-R has superb sound in the FG test. The exhaust is not stock right ?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

shame they chose such a shit track to test it on

mook


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Enjoyed watching that clip but think that as Bruno had driven the 911 turbo before, it had a slight unfair advantage.
Let him have a re run after using the Gtr a while longer.


----------



## BQF (Aug 2, 2008)

Here's a test, on TV, with the nephew of an immortal racing driver driving the most important road car produced in the last 20 years, beating a 911 Turbo round a track.

Instant cut to the two presenters, and what do they say?

'Even though I'm straight - I really fancy him. Isn't he cool?'.

Jesus Christ - fifth gear is just f88king cack. Thats the worst review of a car I think I've ever seen. The only thing they could find to remark on was the track 'de-limiter' that is only usable and necessary in Japan.

T8ats. Complete t8ats.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

I just picked up an Australia Mag that pitted their top of the line V8 VXR8 Holden (with GM 7l engine) against the Ford GT, Lambo 540-4 and the GTR from Haltech (tho it wasn't sure if the Haltech was stock)

They used a V8 Supercar race driver to test all the cars on the same circuit. The GTR smacked all of them. Will scan the review when I get back. 

Interestingly, he said the GTR was the closest feel to HIS own V8 supercar in terms of performance, shift points and stability 

Oddly enough, while Bruno Senna only made oblique references, I get the feeling he's saying similar things abt GTR (like how there's not enough aero in the TT to push the front down.. but he doesn't make a direct reference to it on the GTR)


----------

